# Best SLR Body/Lens Kit Under $1,000



## orienteering (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi all!

So I've been dreaming of a new film camera for a few years now and am finally in a place where I could consider making the investment. I currently shoot with a Minolta SRT-202 and Rokkor-X 50mm lens, and while they have served me well I am ready to move on to something that can produce higher quality images.

What camera body/lens combo would you recommend that would cost me no more than $1,000 total? I am happy with a 50mm lens or something similar. I know that Leica is revered for its lenses but I'm not sure any of them would even fall within this budget...


----------



## gsgary (Oct 29, 2012)

Get a better lens for the Minolta a new body will make no difference to the photo, only thing you will get from a new body is better build quality and more egonomic and quicker to use


----------



## Derrel (Oct 29, 2012)

Nikon D5100 with the 18mm-55mm VR lens, then the 70-300 AF-S VR-G Nikkor tele-zoom lens.
Nikon D5100 16.2Megapixel DSLR Camera with 1855mm VR Lens Black D5100 with 18-55mm VR Lens - Best Buy

$599 for the body and lens at BestBuy stores.

Nikon 70300mm f4.55.6G EDIF AFS VR Telephoto Lens 70-300mm with VR - Best Buy

$589 for the lens brand-new: I would strongly suggest buying the 70-300 VR USED, from KEH.com on the web. UNLESS you like the idea of a FIVE_YEAR lens warranty that comes with the new lens in the USA...

If you buy the lens used, you ought to be right at the $1,000 price point.


----------



## orienteering (Oct 29, 2012)

Not all lenses are compatible with the Minolta body though (and honestly I cannot seem to find a concise list of which lenses ARE or if they are any good), which is why I would consider a full overhaul.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 29, 2012)

The Minolta manual focus lenses you have are basically orphaned, I'm afraid...


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 29, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Nikon D5100 with the 18mm-55mm VR lens, then the 70-300 AF-S VR-G Nikkor tele-zoom lens.
> Nikon D5100 16.2Megapixel DSLR Camera with 1855mm VR Lens Black D5100 with 18-55mm VR Lens - Best Buy
> 
> $599 for the body and lens at BestBuy stores.
> ...



judging from the OP, I think he's strictly interested in film cameras only.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 29, 2012)

OH...I didn't even consider that! My bad. "Best SLR body/Lens kit unders $1,000?"

Nikon F100, $185. Nikon 50mm 1.8 AF-D lens. Nikkor 24mm f/2.8 AF-D. Nikon 85mm f/1.8 AF-S G. That's a SWEET set-up....a 24mm autofocus AF-D,a 50mm f/1.8 AF-D (low-cost! decent!), and an ULTRA-sharp, light, compact 85mm autofocus. Whole outfit oughtta' be available used for $1,000.


----------



## orienteering (Oct 29, 2012)

Hence posting in the film forum. Sorry though, could have made it more clear!


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi, the only real way to increase the quality of your images from what you have would be to move up in format I think.

Unless you are having trouble getting something in focus (doubt it since you didn't say) or getting the camera set fast enough (again I doubt it, those Minoltas were pretty good in experienced hands)

So, have you thought about 120mm film?  You should be able to get a Mamiya 645 set up for under $1000, Pentax for near that and various other iterations that may or may not be as reliable as you are used to.  Hasselblads are still over priced and I doubt you could get a basic one for $1000 or less.

Since you like a 50mm lens you could go with your basic 80mm in medium format (MF) which has approx the same FoV and save a bit.

You might also like to look into a TLR (twin lens reflex), you could get a pretty nice Rolleiflex in your budget and still get it CLA'd.

Do a bit of research on these and a bit of mulling and pricing.  If you think that you'd like to try a TLR, pick up a Yashica Mat 124 to play around with.  If you like the style camera you can either keep the Yashica and spend your money on other things or sell it and move onto the Rollei.


----------



## orienteering (Oct 29, 2012)

Mike_E said:


> Hi, the only real way to increase the quality of your images from what you have would be to move up in format I think.
> 
> Unless you are having trouble getting something in focus (doubt it since you didn't say) or getting the camera set fast enough (again I doubt it, those Minoltas were pretty good in experienced hands)
> 
> ...



I have used 120 before, but only with a Voigtlander Brilliant, which is pretty much just a fancy point-and-shoot. I've also dabbled in large format, but the weight of the equipment and set-up time are not at all for me. Perhaps I'll look into 120 again though.


----------



## timor (Oct 29, 2012)

What's wrong with your Minolta ? Rokkor-X is as sharp as it gets, at least my, maybe I am lucky. If you have budget as high as $1000 you may want to check KEH website:
35mm Cameras, Lenses & Accessories - Buy & Sell New & Used Cameras - KEH.com
I can see Minolta Maxxum 9, the best AF SLR ever made even today, in opinions of many, only $300 and 50/1.4 under $200.
Just a thought. Lenses from Maxxum (or Dynax) will fit Sony Dslr.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 30, 2012)

Save for a bit longer and get a Leica i got one about 3 months ago (M4) and it is wonderful more lenses to choose from than Nikon


----------



## JSER (Oct 30, 2012)

There is no best camera under $1000 it depends mainly on what YOU want to do and need it for

To be honest, I would not hesitate to buy a Nikon F4, the best camera ever built.


----------



## bhop (Oct 30, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Nikon F100, $185. Nikon 50mm 1.8 AF-D lens. Nikkor 24mm f/2.8 AF-D. Nikon 85mm f/1.8 AF-S G. That's a SWEET set-up....a 24mm autofocus AF-D,a 50mm f/1.8 AF-D (low-cost! decent!), and an ULTRA-sharp, light, compact 85mm autofocus. Whole outfit oughtta' be available used for $1,000.



 I would agree with this.


----------



## compur (Oct 30, 2012)

orienteering said:


> So I've been dreaming of a new film camera for a few years now and am finally in a place where I could consider making the investment. I currently shoot with a Minolta SRT-202 and Rokkor-X 50mm lens, and while they have served me well I am ready to move on to something that can produce higher quality images.



I would agree with Mike_E's post above about moving to a larger format. Getting another 35mm camera won't give you better image quality than your Rokkor lens can produce.

You can get a fine medium format camera with the budget you stated. In fact you could probably find a nice camera plus 2 or 3 lenses.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 31, 2012)

Start here if you are handy.   8x10 View Camera Kits

Then go here for a lens.  http://www.lensandrepro.com/USED/used-lgf.htm


----------



## timor (Oct 31, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Start here if you are handy.   8x10 View Camera Kits


 That is incredible ! Do you have any experience with this cameras ? Did you built one by yourself ? I've got sudden itch for 4x5. Thank you for the link, I didn't know.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 31, 2012)

Experience with medium and large format, yes.  I have not built one of those kits.  It does look like a fun project however.  They do have a 4X5 kit on the site.  If you decide to build one pm me.  I think I still have the plans for a wooden tripod somewhere out in the shop or you could go here.  Great resource. Camera builders


----------



## timor (Oct 31, 2012)

It gets better. Thanks for the link.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 31, 2012)

Definitely do some reading about view cameras and figure your total costs before you jump in.   There are various options that you might want to consider that could make it a pricey venture if you are not prepared.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 31, 2012)

Get a Mamiya 645 or RZ67 and start sending film to RPL.


----------

